

Amazing close-ups of comet Hartley 2 - jpablo
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2010/11/04/amazing-close-ups-of-comet-hartley-2/

======
erikpukinskis
Here's the video of the approach:
[http://www.nasa.gov/mov/496646main_Aligned_Images_4_Full_Web...](http://www.nasa.gov/mov/496646main_Aligned_Images_4_Full_Web.mov)

